# Need some inspiration



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I keep saying "I don't cater much anymore since I opened the restaurant", but somehow catering keeps finding me! My father, who is hopelessly deluded that he is Irish, wants me to cater his annual St. P's day party this Saturday. 150 people, of the "meat n' potatoes/green beer" crowd. $10-$15 per person range. Anybody have any remotely Irish (or at least green) menu ideas (hors d oeuvres buffet)? Thanks!
RF


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Check out this link for some ideas.

Here is another one.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Hi, thanks a lot for the links! Just what I needed to get my brain working on this one. I was having a bit of trouble getting inspired. I'll let you know what I come up with.
RF


----------

